

Exits and Assholes (why shutting down your startup makes you a turd) - toast76
http://blog.downie.com.au/578746

======
blowski
Why are people surprised when founders close down a product in a way that
maximises their revenue? To play on a quote, "cheap, features and stability -
pick any two".

~~~
SageRaven
People begging for money online (see those "please donate cash so I can get
breast implants" sorts of things from a few years ago and on various sub-
reddits) are probably a more honest way to earn money than the start-up
cashing out method.

If I donate money for some stranger to get larger breasts, I at least know
with certainty I'm being used. Not so with many start-ups.

At least that's how I interpret the guy's rant in the article. And in some
respects, I share his view. But in many ways, it's no different than someone
ranting about their favorite indie band signing up under the litigious
umbrella of the RIAA labels.

Sure, the individual(s) producing the goods need to feed themselves (and feed
themselves exceedingly well, according to a poster below), but if you as an
individual engage with a group of fans/customers, then you are in fact
betraying them to some extent when you change your game out from under them.

~~~
blowski
Maybe I'm just cynical then, but I take "please use this great app" in much
the same way as "please donate cash".

I just assume that anything that hasn't been round for at least a few years is
probably unstable in more ways than one. My solution is not to depend on
proprietary software for anything absolutely critical in my life.

------
FreddieBowers
hmm. I sold my startup because i was offered a wonderful amount of cash. Now
my children get a great education. I got to design and build my own house. I
get to spend quality time with my well educated family. I have fun, and don't
need to work 18 hours a day. I dreamed, created and moved on. Nothing is
forever.

~~~
VexXtreme
You don't need to apologize for that. You did what made financial sense for
you. The OP definitely has some kind of chip on his shoulder... best to ignore
crap blog posts like that.

